# Vitrina or amateur's working methods



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

Vitrina - in Polish and a few other European languages - Display cabinet or a Shop Display window.

Made of Oak 1-3/16" thick
Height=55" Width=39-3/8" Depth=21-5/16"
Designed as usually by my wife to fit over the TV stand
Finish, stain and varnish.

I did not add pictures of cutting the boards but, I never have a "cutting list" for all the unit. I "kill a Turk and rest", in this case, I cut all the boards for the carcass and after I glue the carcass, I measure and cut the doors frames boards.

The unit is very heavy so I installed the mirror and the back plate in the garage but the rest was installed after we put it in place.

Regards
niki


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Niki...

Man, have you been busy!!

Very NICE display cabinet...
Very nice step by step postings...

Nice to see a real "Pro" at work...

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful piece ther Niki. You did a wonderful job my freind!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW niki..... That one should win some sort of award. Beautiful work and useful project.

Thanks for all the great posts you share with us.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful work and a great presentation Niki! You never cease to amaze. :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Niki, I'm sure that you got a big hug and kiss from you're very proud wife. I have to admit that all the furniture that I have made over many years has been for relatives and friends, for ourselves we go out and buy it!


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words

Harry
I used to get hug and kiss at the beginning but now, my wife is taking it for granted....well, from time to time I'm getting "very nice unit" but, in the same breath she is adding "but I designed it".

On the contrary to you, I made all the furniture for us (and when the house gets full, giving away to friends and relatives).

Thanks again
niki


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi niki

Very Nice Work/Cabinet  

Same on this end , I'm running out of walls or to say I did along time ago and I fall into love with wood projects I make and hate to give them alway but I do it from time to time.
I guess I need to build a new house like Norm A.(of the NYWS) did just to hold all the items I make.

But I'm sure he has very deep pockets unlike me,,,  I watch Norm all the time and he just about always makes two of every thing and I'm sure the show crew gets some of the projects  that would be nice ,yes 

I just took a look around just now and I have 3 dinning room tables and 16 chairs I have made and the dinning room and the patio is full of stuff 
No iinside walls left at all  I guess it's time to sale off some or call the kids up. 

Bj


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you BJ

Sorry for the late reply, no Internet from yesterday (it's amazing how you get addicted, I was checking every 10 minutes and calling to the provider every hour just to here "we are working on it, it will come back soon [how you define "soon"]).

We left many furniture made of Lauan, in Japan when we moved to Israel and than all the furniture that I made in Israel, I just left them with the house (so I could get better price for the house).
In Poland I'm working mainly with Oak and I think that it's time to start giving otherwise, I will not have a "job".

I'm junk collector (and from what I could see in your shop, in the pics between you jigs, you are also not a small one) but every 2~3 years we try to "clean-up" and start again...

Best Regards
niki


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice cabinet Niki. Thanks for posting the pictures. I like the way that you show it doesn't take a lot of very expensive equipment to get very professional results. I would like to learn more about the gauge that you used in the picture where you are setting the router fence to bit distance for the dowelling. It looks like you mounted a dial caliper to a piece of plywood and the plywood slides in one of the two grooves in the table surface that run parallel and perpendicular to the router fence?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you Greg

I posted it already here
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/3816-fence-stops-setting.html#post36930

If you have more questions...shoot...
niki


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Niki, I missed the previous post. That gauge is another simple and very accurate idea of yours that I will definately be borrowing! 

Thanks,
Greg


----------

